# been in the hospital all week [Disturbing Pictures]



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Contracting is my full time job but I live on a farm and have some cows

Baling cornstalks and got my hand caught in the baler 

Always thought it would be a saw accident 

They said I was lucky since my tendons are still intact


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

So, either you are right-handed, or someone is typing your post for you?

That IS gonna leave a mark!:no::no:


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm left handed

I've been learning to use my right hand this week

You should see me try to actually write something


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Damn, bud. Looks like your lucky to still have your arm. I am sorry that happened to you.:sad:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

So, where's the leeches?

And are they doing skin grafts?

I have stories, but yours sounds tasty right now...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

You may need to change the title a bit more, that is much worse than a nail in a finger or a small cut. Picture warning just does not cut it.

Hope you get better soon


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure how to change the title??

Surgeon says they have to do a "flap"

Then take skin from my leg to cover the flap

One more cleaning tomorrow then surgery on Tuesday if everything goes well 

I think the first cleaning on Monday was worse pain than the injury 

Of couse like everyone else here I drove my self to the er 

Told my wife I cut my hand and thought I needed to go to the doctor 
She gave me a hard time after she saw it and said it was more than a cut


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I edited the title. :thumbsup:

Man, that's going to take a while. :sad:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Whoa! I'm sure glad all the important stuff is still there.


----------



## sailfish27 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck, wish you well.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Whoa! I'm sure glad all the important stuff is still there.


Me too!!!!


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

My word... 

Luckily, you are still mostly whole and okay. Good luck with the upcoming surgery!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, so getting eaten by a baler goes on the "things not to do", somewhere below rolling the tractor on a side hill, getting pinned under it, and having it catch on fire...

Farm accidents can be pretty brutal, best of luck on your recovery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I know all about fire 

Week before this a bearing went out in our old baler and burned up


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

How do you get pictures not to rotate when u post them?
It's not upside down on my phone


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

hdavis said:


> OK, so getting eaten by a baler goes on the "things not to do", somewhere below rolling the tractor on a side hill, getting pinned under it, and having it catch on fire... Farm accidents can be pretty brutal, best of luck on your recovery.:thumbsup:


And way below getting your hand caught in a corn picker like my dad's cousin. Farm accidents are the worst. 

Hoping you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, I hope you heal quickly and get out of that hospital soon.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Donohue Const said:


> How do you get pictures not to rotate when u post them?
> It's not upside down on my phone


Hold the phone upside down when you hit SEND...


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I guess the good new is you can count to ten.  
I grew up a farm boy and have a gentleman's operation. Those tractors and implements will get you if given the opportunity. 
We lost a goose neck trailer loaded with hay and some eyebrows on the side of the highway due to a bad bearing. Luckily we got the truck unhooked just in time. 
Im sure you realize how lucky you are to still have your hand, arm and life. 
I wish you nothing but the best of luck and a speedy recovery!


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

DANG!..... I can't un-see that picture! Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Why and/or how did you get your hand in the machine?


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Trying to oil a bearing 

Needs to be done while it's running 
Usually have a special jug with a large hose extention on the end
But it burned up in the other baler so I was trying to make due


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy chit I seriously thought that was some kind of Halloween prank . Wow I really hope the Doc's are keeping you comfortable , that's really nasty looking . Feel better brother.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Is that your skin peeled up and piled on top of your knuckles or is the skin missing and the knuckles swollen?

Sounds like you got lucky. Glad to see you'll be back to work someday. A bailer could probably end your career forever and not even notice.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

My neighbor was working on a bailing machine and lost his arm below his elbow....scary


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Man, that looks nasty. Here's to a speedy recovery! Thankfully it wasn't any worse - a friend of my dads lost his arm in a bailing machine in the early 90's.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Man count your blessings... Could have lost a lot more


Btw, I was taught to high tail it to a pond and back it in... Leave it running and it'll put itself out pretty quick... And use a non contact thermometer to keep tabs on those bearings

Hope you have a speedy recovery !


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey man, wishing you a speedy and successful recovery. Doctors can do amazing things these days. Truly amazing.

Jon


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Agility said:


> Is that your skin peeled up and piled on top of your knuckles or is the skin missing and the knuckles swollen?
> 
> Sounds like you got lucky. Glad to see you'll be back to work someday. A bailer could probably end your career forever and not even notice.


Most of the skin was peeled off 

The skin by my knuckles is piece that is still attached but pulled lose


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

Keep us updated with pictures. Now I'm really curious to see how that heals up. What's the doc's plan?


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, wish I had seen that on Halloween night. I might have been able to handle it. Speedy recovery man.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Need to have another cleaning tomorrow 

If all goes well I will have surgery on Tuesday 

He said they will have to take a flap of skin from my wrist 

Fold it up and around to the top of my hand. Have to do it that way because they need to bring a vain with it

Then a week or so later cover my wrist with skin from my leg

Thanks everyone


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Been through my share of farming accidents. Broke bones scrapes and bruises but nothing like that. We lost a bailer 2 yrs ago too to a bearing. Tough loss. And the thing was only 4 yrs old. Get well soon.


----------



## Mark122 (Sep 27, 2014)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMM wow, feel for you. Hope recovery is speedy! best of luck!!!

I am also a lefty and a few years ago crushed my thumb...funny enough one of the most difficult things to get use to doing righty was brushing my teeth.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wooooooooooooow! That looks horrible and I was an EMT many years ago! Makes me cringe just thinking about your picture, hope everything goes well and to a speedy recovery.


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

Best wishes and get well soon. With all the modern medical technology the doc will have you pounding nails in no time.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

brickhook said:


> DANG!..... I can't un-see that picture! Hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Why and/or how did you get your hand in the machine?


Somebody needs to make gloves that look like that for next Halloween:blink:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I feel for you. Getting those wounds scraped and cleaned sucks. Been there, not that bad, but enough to relate. Good doctors can do amazing things. FOLLOW THEIR INSTRUCTIONS EVEN IF IT SUCKS. I had some really bad burns on my hand from falling in melted visqueen. I did all the cleaning and stretching like they recommended and can't even tell something happened anymore.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Have surgery this afternoon 

I'm hoping everything goes well 

Thanks for the support! !!


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Good luck with the surgery.

Note to self: Heed warnings in thread titles.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tinstaafl said:


> You scalped the arm too? Oy vey. So does that mean they take TWO patches off your leg? Kind of embarrassing to be so morbidly interested, but... wow. Just wow.


I interpreted a prior post to mean they took from his arm to fix the hand and needed a vein. Leg fixes hand next week.


----------



## joee134 (Dec 2, 2011)

Give yourself time to heal bro... In a strange way your one of the lucky ones that tangled with a bailer.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Okiecontractor said:


> I fractured my ankle a few yrs ago. Stay off of it for 2 weeks they say. They next day I was back on it. Still hurts to this day. Maybe if I had listened it wouldn't be so bad.


Or.............maybe your just a puss.:laughing:


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> Or.............maybe your just a puss.:laughing:


Haha.. it could be that too!!


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I interpreted a prior post to mean they took from his arm to fix the hand and needed a vein. Leg fixes hand next week.


You are correct


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

it's almost harder being at home now I get to see everything that needs to be done that I can't do


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Good God man... Hope your able to throw a couple brews back to help. 

Hope you heel up quick with no troubles!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Donohue Const said:


> it's almost harder being at home now I get to see everything that needs to be done that I can't do


What state are you from?


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Southern mn


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Get better, brother. Follow all their instructions about wound care and scar reduction - the amount of scar tissue can make a huge difference in the flexibility and mobility of your hand.

Hang in there.

I have to stop looking at those pictures, sheesh. Hopefully they're giving you some good pain meds, and if you haven't yet figured out all the consequences of pain meds, start taking those stool softeners now.


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Donohue Const said:


> Southern mn


Well I would offer to help in some way but youre too far for me!


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

I feel extremely lucky to live where I live

Great community with lots of support and help

I only have one full time employee and one part time when he is not farming 

I am hoping between the three of us we will be able to get some projects done

Large projects are on hold until next spring but i would like to get some money coming in now

The part time farmer friend has been feeding my cattle for me every day
I'm going to get some new fence line feeders so hopefully my wife will be able to do chores


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Och….Get well.
Best wishes. I hope that you’re back in the swing very soon.

Do you have health insurance?


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Resta said:


> Do you have health insurance?


I do now but I didn't for the first 5 days in the hospital


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Get well soon Man! That's one hell of a deal to go through ! :blink:


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

As far as I heard hospitals has a variety of paying prices depending on your tax bracket.


----------



## AJnSD619 (May 25, 2014)

Good lord. I hope you are feeling better. 
________________________________
http://www.balboarestoration.com/


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

omg, im so sorry. Im honestly afraid to click on page 1. I am afraid to see it. 

But my best wishes to you for a fast and speedy recovery. I skipped right to page 4.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

While you are healing, here's the result of me making two poor decisions last week. Didn't hurt as much as you'd think (although it did hurt).


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

One of you farm boys needs to post a bailer. 

I need to see what this thing looks like so I know to steer clear. 

Good luck with everything man!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Easy Gibson said:


> Also, the second you stop working you die.
> 
> I went with Gramps to visit the old family farm where 3 of his cousins still worked. This was in about '06. When we went to see them they had just sold the farm to Green Acres and retired(to a place a mile down the road to be closer to their sister). They were all dead within the year.
> 
> The second you lose your purpose you're a goner.


That is the truth there....

I know in February, when it is as cold as it can possibly get, we will be having lambs! Every year it happens and I can see a few of the ewes are pregnant, so just a matter of time. Scoping poop daily, feeding daily, loving that I put in the auto waterer so no more carrying 5 gallon buckets of water. Dont forget the hand bottle feeding the lambs that are struggling every 2 hrs like clock work. 

I wouldn't say I am a farmer, but have larger acreage with too many "hobby" animals! Hard ass work added with everything else but today it was cold as hell, blowing snow and I was walking fence lines because voltage was down (f'ing deer) but loving every second of just me and nature. Hard work but really enjoy nature and spending my time outside no matter what. 

I get my bales already done, dont have the pasture land and the baler quite honestly scares the crap out of me, seen to many accidents and they do not forgive. 

We sure have high jacked this thread!


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Well then to get back on track I am on my way to to hospital today for a check up.
Hope it goes well and I am clear for my last surgery


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is to good news:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Donohue Const said:


> Well then to get back on track I am on my way to to hospital today for a check up.
> Hope it goes well and I am clear for my last surgery


So how'd it go? Man, that would be awesome if you regain complete control of your motor skills with that hand. You would be the first I have ever heard tangled up with a bailer and coming out whole. 

Good luck, and prayers sent.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

More gruesome pictures please.

I really love injury healing progress pics. From the first round it looks like your doctors are on their job. Clean!


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I won't really have any more pictures until next Monday for surgery 

Doc's say it looked like it is healing well and expect me to gain full function again 
But have not told me when
Hope to more next week


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Donohue Const said:


> I won't really have any more pictures until next Monday for surgery
> 
> Doc's say it looked like it is healing well and expect me to gain full function again
> But have not told me when
> Hope to more next week


Only farmers will appreciate the real story behind that scar, I suggest making one up:whistling.

Say you got bit by a komodo dragon or got in a fight with an anaconda, maybe whipped a silverback for trying to get your banana. A buddy had his leg cut off in a PTO when he was young and we always said a shark ate it. Only went so long as we could keep from laughing but it was always good for a laugh and made people comfortable about his fake leg.

We could help you think up a good supporting story.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> whipped a silverback for trying to get your banana.


That's the one! African Safari accident would be cool.

Donohue, I won't say you're lucky to have your hand half eaten, but you're lucky to have good doctors.


----------



## Wayneg (Nov 20, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Best regards/wishes for a speedy recovery....And a bottle of cheap booze if ya run outta pain pills. 


Peter F

(Guys and Donahue.... Don't mean it critical/bad.... but IMO we should all realize that insurance is generally a good buy value... especially in our professions... no matter how carefull we think we are


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Can we make guesses on the final bill?

I'm in at $250k, since mine was $40k for 1 night and tendon surgery 10 years ago


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

For my sake I hope your wrong 

But I am afraid u might be close


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

A friend of my was in a snowmobile accident with no insurance 
Bill was 200k, they said if he paid within 30 days they would take 20k


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Remember, only suckers pay retail.

Seriously. The massive bill you're going to get is just a suggested donation. Haggle the hell out of them. Use your buddy as an example. Get a pile of cash together and see if they'll quietly settle for 10% but in a duffel bag full of hundreds.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Donohue Const said:


> A friend of my was in a snowmobile accident with no insurance
> Bill was 200k, they said if he paid within 30 days they would take 20k


Friend of mine had no ins, total bill was 114k Dr. portion was 40k. He explained to doc the situation he settled for 5k in 2 payments 6 months apart, doc told him to just pay hosp 75 a month, after 5 years they will consider it paid. The Doc explained how the "game " works


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Everything is a scam.

Insurance is the biggest scam there is. You can tell when something is a scam when your fascist government makes you buy it against your will.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Get a pile of cash together and see if they'll quietly settle for 10% but in a duffel bag full of hundreds.


Sometimes easier said than done.

*Donate*.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> ... Get a pile of cash together and see if they'll quietly settle for 10% but in a *duffel bag* full of hundreds.


More like a sandwich size Baggie....:whistling


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

You can tell I don't hold a lot of cash. hah


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I pay cash for all my doc visits. I have insurance only for like what Donahue went through. Just got an MRI done on my back... $150.

Did a cutting edge procedure for prp disc therapy with a ultrasound to view epidural point. Whole thing cost $1800. Getting a new procedure with stem cells in my disc xray and ultrasound injection point, $2200.

Once you become known as a cash guy and are known to be good for it, you get good rates.


----------

